# Cleavland welding and monark Board track mashup!



## 1959firearrow (Jan 15, 2012)

Well so far I made a rideable mockup Between a $2 Cleavland Welding frame and a $30 Monark rocket girls bike plus an $8 headset nut to replace the rounded one I cut off. The Frame has considerable rust that will be repaired this was the bike that started the bugs in a bike frame thread and no I didn't cut the rear fender it was rusted perfectly the right length and already on the frame! Its rather comfortable actually and will eventually see a decent paintjob and tires! Hope you guys like it. It may eventually also receive the Monark crank and sprocket but I haven't decided yet.


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 15, 2012)

*Very Nice Project*

I like Boardtrackers can't wait to see its progress.
frankster41


----------



## 1959firearrow (Jan 15, 2012)

Yea I may switch to some really old bars I have that are a little wider and a bit more angled at where the grips are comfort in a board tracker is what I'm trying for!


----------

